# Custom XP themes



## matt12685848

From various screenshots on CF I have noticed that a lot of you use the normal xp theme. I am tired of the booring XP theme, so I downloaded a custom one. Heres a link on how to use custom themes in XP. All you have to do is replace a system DLL and youre good to go. BTW my theme is from http://deviantart.com/ and it is called Delivrnce.
Heres how to use custom themes.
http://www.uneasysilence.com/how-to-use-unsigned-themes-on-windows/
And heres my theme.
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/20576441/


----------



## Burgerbob

Those are pretty cool themes- but WindowBlinds is a lot easier, and my theme (Noir) is shveet.


----------



## matt12685848

Yeah, windows blinds works too, but I dont like it because it uses extra ram. Replacing the DLL file doesnt use any ram, and I need all the ram I can get playing BF2.
EDIT: I like the temp monitor thing, whered you get that?


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

temp monitor and other "widgets" are from desktopx.


----------



## Burgerbob

actually, the temp monitor is Asus PCProbe 2, got it with my mobo. The widgets are a couple of things from Yahoo!, and my bar on top is actually DesktopX.


----------



## computerhakk

There are many many different sources to customize your desktop. Those are just one of several ways. Widgets are a whole new thing too. But I would have to say that personally... if you are very creative..

samurize is my personal best.


----------

